# New kitty Pics...



## NightWarrior

Some cats from the last few nights...

Red Cats...









Sheyenne Cats...









This one has a great story behind it... One day I will tell...


















Josh 1st Snapper out of Shy...


----------



## schultz345

hah your eyes are closed in all your pictures


----------



## River Rat

Wait until I post urs focker.... Josh :lol:


----------



## schultz345

**** my eyes were wide open


----------



## 94NDTA

Gow big were they? What were you using? What time at night was it?


----------



## NightWarrior

Pics in order... 14.8lbs, 18lbs, 12lbs, 12lbs The snapper was about 10-12lbs...

I was using cut bait, (sucker, creek chubs) It was about 8:00pm for 1st pic and around 10:30 for rest of pics...

Craig


----------



## Stonegoblet

I'm likin' the blood on the pants. It's not a good trip unless you got some blood on your pants. Were you noodling?

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## NightWarrior

No we are not allowed to noodle here in ND, also are rivers alittle swift for that. Craig


----------



## schultz345

lol noodling the red is like asking to lose a hand or your life


----------

